# Cheat meal or cheat day?



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

I am currently cutting and finding dieting stupidly hard! Eating around 100g carbs a day, lots of protein. Ive been having a cheat meal once a week and wondering what other people do when cutting, cheat meals or cheat days?


----------



## Siasix (Jun 8, 2010)

Cheat day!?!


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

cheat day, or if i have a cheat meal it is usally a takeaway!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Shouldn't this read cheat day or cheat days?! :whistling:


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

eating less than 30g of carbs a day. Only having a cheat meal every 2nd week, and thats all it is a cheat meal then straight back on.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

im trying to not have specific cheat meals anymore. Just every day i have 200 or so calories spare where ill eat a little summit of whatever i want (norm a tube of smarties)

. Just fit whatever your really crave into your macro's  when i used to have cheat meal it always turned into an epic binge day, not good for me


----------



## QuadFather94 (Jul 26, 2010)

murphy2010 said:


> im trying to not have specific cheat meals anymore. Just every day i have 200 or so calories spare where ill eat a little summit of whatever i want (norm a tube of smarties)
> 
> . Just fit whatever your really crave into your macro's  when i used to have cheat meal it always turned into an epic binge day, not good for me


I tried this last time I cut mate, a little always turned into alot :/


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Try eating your cheat meal as your last meal, that way even if you get a taste for junk food theres not much time to eat crap for long.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I would say for the normal or low carb diet a cheat meal is sufficant, but for a ckd a whole cheat day or 2 is needed to fully restore glycogen levels.


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

I have 2 cheat days a weekend fri and sat and always manage to hit my 1.5 to 2 pound a week loss.


----------



## xeonedbody (Aug 28, 2009)

diixxy said:


> I am currently cutting and finding dieting stupidly hard! Eating around 100g carbs a day, lots of protein. Ive been having a cheat meal once a week and wondering what other people do when cutting, cheat meals or cheat days?


Have you considered doing a keto diet? if you're eating around 100g carbs/day then droppin a bit more (below 30g) you can do the keto diet which is quite good for fat loss.

If you follow the keto diet than I'd suggest a cheat day to replenish your muscle glycogen otherwise a cheat meal is enough if you're still havin 100g carbs/day.

Remember even that cheat meal can slightly damage the fat loss but the idea is to remain mentally sane n focused on the diet and not feeling too deprived. Having a cheat day on your diet you can end up doin a lot of damage to the fat loss


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

1 cheat meal every 5 days


----------



## Mr Mongol (Mar 20, 2011)

i get my cheat day every 14 days


----------



## twc_rm (Sep 3, 2010)

I've done a bit of trial and error this time around on my cut, last time I cut before I went to Ibiza I was scared of not losing enough fat in time, I was on about 1600 calories a day at 5'8, 160lbs for 6 weeks, which I found lost me a lot of muscle, but I must have gone from 13% bf to around 9%, given my definition and how vascular I was (natural by the way). I didn't cheat once in this 6 weeks, just 1600 a day all the way.

This time around I've got no real time limit for cutting and am targeting 2100 calories a day, I'm 5 weeks in, started at around 170lbs and now stand at 160lbs, would say I'm hovering around 11% bodyfat.

Cheat wise I've had one a week for the first 4 weeks, for example a pizza then maybe some ice cream and choc after, then back to it. Only today have I had a bit excess, but not what I would call a cheat day (a chinese, some ice cream, few choc biscuits and plan on having some cereal tonight). The weight has constantly being coming off and I feel my muscle retention is much better and overall I look better, the cheating has made my diet much more bearable this time around which makes the whole process a lot easier!

Might have strayed a bit off topic but I would say I'm much happier cheating this time around, and like I say today have gone even further, just to see what effect it has and hopefully it will fully replenish my glycogen and have my metabolism burning like a furnace!

I've found I've retained much more muscle and although the fat hasn't stripped AS fast, I look a lot better for it, of course I'm taking into account the extra 500 cals on I have ed on top as well.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Cheat day is Sunday for me, its perfect wiv full english breakfast then a roast for lunch!! still loadsa protein but go made on carbs, sugar fat...... Sometims just have a cheat meal and il try to make it lunch so I got the rest of the day to burn it off then get back on the nerd wagon :0 Boooo


----------

